# Kindbuds Outdoor Grow 2009



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

Pics coming tomorrow of the 10 locations ive picked out so far, the 3 sprouts that just sprouted today got 3 more that are about to sprout, ive got them in my window seal for the time being till it warms up enough to move them outside to their homes.... The strains in the window are just bag seed sept for 2 that are from a fellow grower i know that gave me half a dozen seeds that he told me came from some killer bud, then i have 13 seeds i got from a grower that grows on The Blue Ridge Parkway.... he gave me some killer bud and them seeds the weed was top notch it was sweet & skunky smelling with red and orange hairs all over it he told me it was 7th gen homegrown by him then got some possible kindbud seeds the guy said it was kindbud but was a bit darker then most but was still some sticky good bud.......... I plan on growing around 50 plants this will probably be my biggest grow pic coming tomorrow


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

Going to have a video up tomorrow too of spots and baby plants


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 28, 2009)

best of luck an becare full when showing spots u don't wanna show a land mark an get caught my leo!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 28, 2009)

nope leo not finding this grow been growing the same area for years this will be the 6th year ive grown on this property no problems so far


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 29, 2009)

Having some camrea problems might need to get a new cf card dont know pics will come as soon as i get a new card or figure out y my pics wont go to the card


----------



## herbman (Feb 3, 2009)

KINDBUD >>>>I MAKE MY RETURN I HAVNT BEEN ON HERE IN A LOOONG TIME ....ALL THE GREEN MOJO TO YOU N UR GROW IM gettin ready for my grow now


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally found my sd card for my camrea ill get some pics tommarow and if i post a link to my youtude video profile with videos of the grow will anyone watch them if not im not going to bother


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 8, 2009)

i will deff watch cant wait GOOD LUCK


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 8, 2009)

ight update coming tomorrow


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 9, 2009)

Hears some pics of the speaker box ive got them in till they go outside hopefully the begin of march


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 9, 2009)

ill get some pics of the spots their going into tommarow and yeah camreas a pieces of junk thier starting on their 3rd set of leaves now


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 9, 2009)

what do yall think??? getting pics of spots in the morning


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 10, 2009)

stealth! nice, I cant wait till spring!


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah me to is coming soon was 72 yesterday it up in the 60's today! it is stealthy is'nt it im going to put all but 2 outside and the 2 i dont im going to flower them inside when i go get a timer lol im going to start flowering the 2 ones at the end of feb and put the others out march 1st


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 12, 2009)

The pics are of one of the plants i got outside for the fun of it and a couple of the spots they will be in


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 12, 2009)

Pics are of the plants i have in the speaker box waitin to go outside


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

lookin good man i cant wait to try an outdoor grow lol those spots are sicks by the way I Hope It All Works Out


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks man them spots are just a couple of them i got to many i think lol well ill get some more pics in a couple days


----------



## blownupnostril (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds good ill be checkin back in regularly to see how it goes


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

pic #1 is the new cfl i put in the box it really brightened up the box alot lol rest are just pics of the plants got bored lol so i thought id post some more pics


----------



## mikepro88 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wooo Kindbud in da house errr in the yard haha good luck bro will be checkin in and will be settin up my own outdoor thing soon


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah outdoors coming man bout 2-4 more weeks depends on if the temps stay up 60s and low 70s lately then if it stays im putting them all outside to grow in the good old sun and mother nature sept for 2  then the germanation (sp) begins lol all my seeds are going to be germanated and put outdoor every last one and i have alot of seeds stashed up lol gonna be herb every wear lol


----------



## 7thG (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Luck KindBud. Plants look good. Ill def be watchin...not enough outdoor grows on here.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah lol the outdoor is coming very soon as soon as march 1st im going to have em outside sept for one thats alreaddy outside lol


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 17, 2009)

thought id post a few pics they look great sept for a few which are turning yellow and have little rust colored spots idk i havent feed em anything sept for i put some coffee grounds onto the soil thats bout it idk dont really matter much hope they make it if not oh well and if anyone might know what it is let me know


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 17, 2009)

i am going to put 3 of the plants that are in the box outside in 3 days feb 20 and i am starting 4 more tomorrow so when i put the 3 plants  outside the 4 new ones can take their spot then march 1 i am putting the other 4 outside then start 4 more so on so on and i have one outside right now it slow growing but its growing ok and is fine so i think the others wil be fine


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a little update im gonna put them all outside on Feb 25 in 5 days the 25 in no moon that will switch the lights from 24-7 to 11.5-12.5 hopefully some of the bigger and older ones will start to flower maybe may be not ill get pics of the spots ive be busy at work digging holes carrying dirt through the woods lol ill get pics of the spots and the plants tomorrow peace


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 20, 2009)

How are they looking? They might be miscoloring because of their small containers perhaps? I'd give them a bit more space for roots while you're waiting for Feb 25 to come. Lookin good though and looking forwards to seeing how they fair outdoors.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 20, 2009)

I love growing outdoors they will thrive in the places im puting them and im going to up the containers today matter of fact right now be back with pics in a min


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 20, 2009)

Decided not to transplant not enough room for the pots i wanted so their going to stay in their cans for 4 more days then ill transplant plant them outside hears some pics of them any way their looking better new growth is ok i put some wood ash in the water last waterin for some mg and k their looking beter thought it might me a mg deficiency going to water them again tonight with just water


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 20, 2009)

PICS.......... oh and ill get pics of spots later


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 20, 2009)

Lookin good over there, you got a nice little jungle going on, hehe. I'm sure outdoors they'll show what kind of monsters they really can be .


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 20, 2009)

yup yup cant wait for sept oct


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 24, 2009)

I am getting pictures of all the spots ive been working on tomorrow and some pictures of the plants in the box. Im also going to start some more seeds tomorrow or the next day be looking for an update tomorrow


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 24, 2009)

pics of the plants im starting to seeing alot of secondary grow going on their looking good im going to go get pictures of the spots later today


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 24, 2009)

pics of a couple of the spots ive prepared so far got alot more digging to do tho lol its always worth it in the end tho


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 27, 2009)

thought id post a couple pics


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2009)

though id update my grow journal any comments?? oh yeah and i was conducting a little experiment and toped 1 of the plants very early on 4 or 5 node to see what would happen a couple days later i got a plant with 3 tops cant really see it in the pic but it happened lol anyone have this happen before??? well hears the pics


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2009)

hears the 3 toped one if you can see it


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2009)

going to start flowering this bunch inside due to bad weather as soon as i get a timer pretty soon within the next week


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2009)

wow that is so cool!!! love the pic. i will post some of mine doing some hydro. they are so nice!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the kind words my friend their growing more and more every day need to get a timer so i can switch to 12/12 for flowering just haven't got around to go and getting one


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 2, 2009)

I like. I like. Looks to be a sweet grow coming up. Will be watching.


----------



## lavender (Mar 6, 2009)

just got a co2 tank should get double the grow


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

I see you put a cfl in there but whats the other bulb? Looks like a flood light..... what are your temps?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 6, 2009)

They look like little tiny mini-trees or something. Cute little fellas arent they? . How are they doing man?


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 11, 2009)

update tomorrow been out of town their going into the ground 2marrow


----------

